# Free Course on Roadside Design Guide



## smilestar (Jun 10, 2011)

Follow the link. You will just have to make your account with NHI.This course is offered free.

http://www.nhi.fhwa.dot.gov/training/cours...p;end=&amp;drl=


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 13, 2011)

smilestar said:


> Follow the link. You will just have to make your account with NHI.This course is offered free.
> http://www.nhi.fhwa.dot.gov/training/cours...p;end=&amp;drl=



Thanks smile. That was nice of you to share. I just can't see spending 14 hours for a book that might be used for maybe 2-3 questions on the exam. In my humble opinion, the book can be pretty thoroughly reviewed in, say, 5-6 hours tops, and the rest of the time can be spent studying other exam subject matter.


----------



## Happy (Jun 14, 2011)

You either have this book in the exam, and can answer relevant questions. Or, you do not - and will need to guess them instead.

Buy the book, and review it for about an hour to familiarize yourself with its contents. You'll possibly need it, but it more in the sense you'll need the MUTCD.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 14, 2011)

I noticed this thread is in the Civil forum, it should be in the Transpo subforum. Questions from the RDG would only be on the Transpo afternoon. But you can bet there will be about 2 of them. Usually a clear zone problem and maybe another, like barricades, etc.


----------



## ellie_mm (Jun 20, 2011)

I am gonna take the civil-structure PE exam. do you think it's too much for someone who is not a transportation focus?

thx! 



smilestar said:


> Follow the link. You will just have to make your account with NHI.This course is offered free.
> http://www.nhi.fhwa.dot.gov/training/cours...p;end=&amp;drl=


----------



## humner (Jun 21, 2011)

smilestar said:


> Follow the link. You will just have to make your account with NHI.This course is offered free.
> http://www.nhi.fhwa.dot.gov/training/cours...p;end=&amp;drl=


wow! thanks for the site.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Jun 27, 2011)

smilestar said:


> Follow the link. You will just have to make your account with NHI.This course is offered free.
> http://www.nhi.fhwa.dot.gov/training/cours...p;end=&amp;drl=



that is great. This book is not easy to study and its always handy if somebody tell you what to remember out of it. On the exam you should figure out very fast from what book (Green Book or AASHTO Roadway Design) to find the answer.

thanks for the info


----------

